
Ask HN: Would you migrate from GitHub if it gets merged into Azure DevOps? - factorialboy
Would you migrate from GitHub if it gets merged &#x2F; absorbed into Azure DevOps?<p>1. For your professional projects?<p>2. For your open source projects?<p>Related Q: Would you abandon VS Code if becomes primarily Azure Cloud focused?
======
kaazhan
Github exists only by it's community. It's a kind of social network for the
opensource. bitbucket or gitlab are equally valid for private projects. If
github gets merged into Azure DevOps, a few peoples will leave by principle.
If the mass do follow, everyone will leave it. if the mass does not follow,
everyone will stay on it. That's what happened when github was acquired by
Microsoft, and that's probably what will happen again.

So yes, i would like to migrate from Github if it gets merged into azure, but
reallity is I will stay on it if there's no global migration of opensource
projects

